# Browns landing on yellow river



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Is the landing still open for boaters?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, $5 to launch.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

*Browns Landing*

Thank you


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The family in the trailer right beside the ramp has moved. Wonder if FWC will make him remove his sunken houseboat?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Talk to the lady that owns this pretty regular..... she sure would like to sell it to one a yall!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

She needs to make a deal with the state. She wants way too much money for it. Most is river swamp.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

First time I've been there all year, was surprised to see the trailer gone. Bout time that ugly boat sunk! The moldy keel looks prettier than the boat ever did.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Where is this


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bamasippi said:


> Where is this


At the south end of Ward Basin Rd (hwy 89)Milton, on Yellow River.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Gotcha.. any decent crappie fishing around that area?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bamasippi said:


> Where is this





Just drive south on Ward Basin Rd and when you can't drive anymore, you are there....


Unless you get drunk and run into the river like many have in the past!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

duplicate


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bamasippi said:


> Gotcha.. any decent crappie fishing around that area?



I'm not very familiar with the lower Yellow, but I don't recall much information posted here on crappie fishing down there. There is some further up the river, but not much is said about it.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I joined a club at Wilkerson Bluff this year. There is a lake off the river there that is about 5 acres. Wonder if it would have any crappie? We built our camp in 1963 and it was there then.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

I’ve fished the upper yellow in the area of log lake. Really the only fresh water I’ve really fished in Florida... caught plenty of bream and cats but only fished for crappie a time or two with no luck. I was thinking they didn’t want exist up there. Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ive heard a place on yellow called guess or guest lake has crappie. Never been there but confidence level= high!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Guest Lake is a public ramp where a slough will lead you to the main river. Probably only a few hundred yards long. Down the river from Log Lake now known as Rivers Edge Campground. Much safer to launch there than at Guest Lake.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

billyb said:


> Guest Lake is a public ramp where a slough will lead you to the main river. Probably only a few hundred yards long. Down the river from Log Lake now known as Rivers Edge Campground. Much safer to launch there than at Guest Lake.


I live right by the two, always heard to never use Guess Lake. I’ve heard stories of vehicle vandalism, theft, you name it. Well I absolutely hate using log lake(rivers edge) because the ramp drops off way too steep for my boat. Also I like to fish at night and that’s not allowed at rivers edge. And the least important thing is that Guess Lake boat launch is free. Since the county took over the Guess Lake site it is much better. I’ve been launching there for a few years with zero problems. **Knock on wood** as far as fishing it, yeah it’s barely big enough for a boat to fit between the banks, not really a lake as the name depicts...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Bamasippi said:


> I live right by the two, always heard to never use Guess Lake. I’ve heard stories of vehicle vandalism, theft, you name it. Well I absolutely hate using log lake(rivers edge) because the ramp drops off way too steep for my boat. Also I like to fish at night and that’s not allowed at rivers edge. And the least important thing is that Guess Lake boat launch is free. Since the county took over the Guess Lake site it is much better. I’ve been launching there for a few years with zero problems. **Knock on wood** as far as fishing it, yeah it’s barely big enough for a boat to fit between the banks, not really a lake as the name depicts...


Been using Guess Lake for years and have never had any issues with anyone messing with anything of mine.


----------

